# logiciel usenet....



## macmouth (11 Février 2006)

jaimerais savoir quels logiciesl utiliser sur mac pour telecharger des fichiers sur le serveur newsbin de free. je suis nouveau sur mac et jaimeré savoir si il existe une equivalence a grabit sur mac. merci bcp!


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacG 
Regarde dans le sujet "Un lecteur de news pour mac os x".


----------



## macmouth (11 Février 2006)

je te remerci! pendant qu'jy suis saurais tu a quels pourcentage de la bande passantes ces logiciels telecharge t-il?


----------

